# Whole House / Distributed Audio



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

We are probably going to be adding onto the house in the next year, so its time to start (re)educating myself on whole house / distributed audio. Have there been any major developments past analog distribution of audio (a-bus, multi channel amps, etc)? 

I am looking for something that at least supports distribution over cat5...ideally even an eternet based network. Something just like computer hardware, where I can plug an input/output device anywhere there is rj45.

Which site(s) should I be looking at for more info?


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.zonaudio.com/home/

The company that builds this is local. I used to work as a temp with them when they built pro audio hardware for Imax theatres. I have talked to them since this product was released, and it was a really cool demo. 

Seemed like it would make a nice insall during the construction phase. Did not seem like it would be too hard to retrofit either.


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

There are a ton of distributed audio companies out there now, Nuvo, niles etc etc...and they're doing more and more of it in the higher end receivers. I just helped a buddy do this in his new house, he wanted to be able to use his media server with all his music in it as his main source but distribute it all over the house, we ended up using a high end Denon reveiver which has wireless networking built in ( have some with wired networking also) it has several externals zones and a cool new two way remote that you can be upstairs with the remote and scrolling though your music on your computer downstairs etc...it's really coming along fast the last couple years  Let me know if you need any product info, I dabble in home audio also and I'm a denon authorized dealer.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Most of that still seems to be amplified or unamplified analog signals.

The Zon looks close to what I had in mind, but does not provide for anything but the built in amplification..the FAQ even says you need to use a speaker level adapter which is silly.

Love the concept of the Sonos remote that you can use thought the house.


----------

